# Age



## Altenhofen22 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to the forum. I was just curious if anyone else has had a V live to 15 or longer? My parents have two and they are both 15 but from different litters. They are both male and the best hunting dog I've ever witnessed.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

That is an amazing age - your parents' vizslas obviously have a wonderful home.

Congratulations


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Welcome. Wow, 15. Your parents are very lucky! 

I have no experience with vizslas that age as my oldest is only 7. But, he and I made a pact a few years ago that he will be with us until he is at least 14 - so he better keep his promise.


----------



## dashiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Our first Vizsla was born in '81 and we lost him to old age in '96. He was always active and healthy but what really "extended" him was that we added 2 English Cockers when he as about 10. The competition and extra energy seemed to make him 7 years old again - it was lots of fun watching the three of them figure it out. Ozzie established himself as the alpha right away and that was the case until the end.

Next chapter: we are 4 weeks away from having our adopted Vizsla who will join an 18 month old English Cocker - go figure.


----------

